# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Helios kliniek Krefeld

## Loekp

Bij mij is vorige week longkanker in de rechter bovenhoek van mijn rechter long ontdekt met uitzaaiingen aan de maagwand, beide bijnieren en het rechter heupbot.
Mijn vraag is zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met de Helios kliniek waarvan ik heel veel positieve berichten heb gehoord.

----------

